# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  NEON, artificial humans, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

neonlife.ai

youtube.com/NEONdotlife

facebook.com/neondotlife

twitter.com/neondotlife

linkedin.com/company/neondotlife

instagram.com/neondotlife

----------


## Airicist

Article "What is NEON? Samsung STAR labs tease mystery for 2020"

by Chris Burns
December 20, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung Prepares Neon AI For CES Debut"
A Samsung exec and an award-winning director have been tweeting about a new "artificial intelligence being" coming from the electronics maker within the next few weeks.

by Sascha Segan
December 23, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Exclusive: Samsung's NEON revealed - leaked trailer looks perfectly human!

Jan 4, 2020




> NEON is here, and they weren't kidding when they said it's an artificial human. We have leaked full promo videos that were found in the source code of the official NEON website by reddit user Saniska.
> Look at these people, they look like ordinary humans right? Well what if I told you, that they are computer generated images, graphics, models that are animated by an algorithm, welcome to the future.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Neon's CEO explains artificial humans to me and I'm more confused than ever"
Pranav Mistry tells CNET to think of Neon as a confidant, a sort of virtual "dear diary" that reacts like a real person. What now?

by Shara Tibken
January 7, 2020

Article "Samsung's new Neon project is finally unveiled: It's a humanoid AI chatbot"
These realistic chatbots aren't meant to replace humans but "to make us more human." Just don't ask them for the weather forecast.

by Shara Tibken
January 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "CES 2020 | Samsung's NEONs are basically just deepfake-esque digital assistants"
Image via Neon.lifeImage via Neon.life
Have you ever met an artificial? You will soon be able to, thanks to STAR Lab's project NEON. Despite the marketing claims of intelligent, artificial life, NEON looks more akin to a deepfake video tethered to an Internet-connected chatbot. More details will come next week at CES 2020.

by Sam Medley
January 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "CES 2020: Neon's artificial humans 'don't live up to hype'"

January 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Neon captures CES 2020 buzz with artificial humans, may help reinvent the future of work"
Neon is a business play with enterprise use cases that makes the idea of the digital workforce a bit more real.

by Larry Dignan
January 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Need a friend? Samsung’s new humanoid chatbots known as Neons can show emotions"

by Allison Matyus
January 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Talking with Neon AI, Samsung’s best attempt at being human

Jan 8, 2020




> Neon has built up a lot of hype at CES 2020, and we got a chance to see the first live demo in action. Neon is a lifelike avatar from a Samsung research subsidiary called Star Labs. It’s designed to look, talk and move like a human. After the demo, I had a chance to talk to Neon myself. I wanted to see if this ambitious tech could live up to the hype.

----------


## Airicist

A closer look at NEON at CES 2020

Jan 8, 2020




> Neon and its "artificial human" avatars were the first viral hit of CES. It had everything to get the internet excited: A corporate giant (the company is from Samsung's STAR Labs), buzzwords (Avatars! Realistic AI assistants!) and confusion. Redditors combed the internet for details and YouTube channel Good Content pulled together a surprisingly comprehensive dossier on a company that's barely half a year old. Neon then officially announced itself to CES in a press release rich in hyperbole, complicated machine learning jargon and a pretty opaque mission statement. There was also the promise of Neons "reacting and responding in real-time". I had to see it for myself.


"Neon’s ‘artificial human’ avatars could not live up to the CES hype"
But it wasn’t entirely the company’s fault.

by Mat Smith
January 8, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Neon’s virtual people

Jan 9, 2020




> Neon shows off artificial people

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung’s Neon ‘artificial humans’ look like super-realistic video chatbots"

by Todd Haselton
January 7, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung's Neon AI has an ethics problem, and it's as old as sci-fi canon"
Commentary: Do Neons dream of electric sheep?

by Rae Hodge
January 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

NEON and CORE R3 demo at CES 2020

Jan 10, 2020




> A NEON is an Artificial Human - a computationally created virtual being. NEONs are powered by proprietary technological platforms: CORE R3 and SPECTRA.
> 
> CORE R3, where R3 stands for Reality, Realtime and Responsive, is our proprietary technology platform that can computationally create lifelike reality that is beyond normal perception to distinguish. CORE R3 leapfrogs in the domains of Behavioral Neural Networks, Evolutionary Generative Intelligence and Computational Reality. It is inspired by the rhythmic complexities of nature and extensively trained with how humans look, behave and interact. With latency of less than a few milliseconds, CORE R3 makes it possible for NEONs to react and respond in real-time. CORE R3 can also connect to other domain-specific and value-added services.

----------


## Airicist

"Artificial Humans"

Jan 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung's artificial humans aren't artificial or human enough"
Samsung’s Star Labs brought digital avatars to CES 2020 and got burned by its own fanfare. After a slightly disappointing demo, Neon has a hell of a lot of work to do

by Hugh Langley
January 14, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Articles "Can a Digital Avatar Fire You?"
Samsung’s new artificial humans look, blink, and smile like us. But bots still shouldn't deal with complex human emotions.

by John Brandon
January 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung's artificial Neon humans are "a new kind of life""

by Natashah Hitti
January 15, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Introducing NEON Studio

Jan 9, 2021




> NEON Studio is our content authoring tool that gives you the power to create, customize, and publish video content at scale, with Artificial Humans.


neon.life/studio

----------


## Airicist

Introducing NEON Frame

Jan 9, 2021




> NEON Frame is the life-size immersional portal that brings NEON into the real world, designed for natural, full-body and real-time interactions in high-res 4K.


neon.life/frame

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung Neon wants fake humans everywhere, from your work to the bank"
It turns out Samsung wasn’t messing around when it teased an artificial human.

January 12, 2021

----------


## Airicist

NEON - Our vision of the future

Jan 14, 2021




> Your next yoga instructor. A financial advisor. The K-pop star. And a friend who knows you. The world with NEON is about limitless possibilities. It is about that face-to-face, human connection. This is our vision of the future.
> 
> All NEONs and scenarios are fictionalized and simulated. For Illustrative purposes only.

----------

